# Löschen von Anbieter (Fehler)



## Feanwulf (5. Juni 2008)

Beim Löschen eines Anbierters erhalte ich folgende Fehlerausgabe:


----------



## Till (5. Juni 2008)

Schau mal bitte in die Datei:

/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/classes/ispconfig_isp_reseller.lib.php

in Zeile 608 steht vermutlich ein vergessenes debugging staement, irgend was mit die(print_r(...., kommentier das bitte mal aus.


----------



## Feanwulf (5. Juni 2008)

Och der ist ja gelöscht - und nachdem ich das auskommentiert habe gibt es auch keine Meldung mehr


----------

